# Pitbull II ! :)



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

I ordered a couple truck fulls of sand and road mulch.

I need to fill in some dips in my driveway and I needed some sand for a couple of cement projects I need to do and wanted more sand to add to my garden.

and here is the front end of the truck that delivered it............



good morning gopitbull. 

they told me that Pitbull I is now retired and is a parts truck.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

nice i want that hood ornament LMAO. My mom has a bulldog on her truck and you would be surprised how many guys have stopped her at red lights and shit asking if they can buy it from her lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ooooooo niiiiice!!!! So cool! Where is pit bull I


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

ames.............you blind? 

read the last line in my first post in this thread..................


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

This is funny.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Mad cool, that dog is an American ICON.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

That's cool!


----------

